# La giornata perfetta



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Chiosando la tempesta perfetta ...come vi immaginate o desiderate la vostra giornata perfetta?


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiosando la tempesta perfetta ...come vi immaginate o desiderate la vostra giornata perfetta?


h. 8.30: sveglia

h.8.40 pompino

h.9.00  colazione

h.9.10  pompino

h.9.30 doccia

h.10.00 (mentre mi asciugo) pompino

Devo andare avanti? :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> h. 8.30: sveglia
> 
> h.8.40 pompino
> 
> ...


Vai pure avanti ma pigliati anche delle pause :rofl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiosando la tempesta perfetta ...come vi immaginate o desiderate la vostra giornata perfetta?


non avere fretta di alzarsi perchè non devo sistemare qualcosa.   prendermi il mio tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Oh santo cielo! La perfezione non è di questo mondo.
Diciamo quando è una buona giornata?
Quasi sempre .
Una mia amica rimane spesso sorpresa di come io rida di piccole rogne che mi capitano invece di usarle per alimentare scontentezza, come fanno altri.
Si arriva a fine giornata? Siamo vivi? Stanno bene le persone che amiamo?
È una bella giornata


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2017)

[video=youtube;QYEC4TZsy-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y[/video]

....semplice


----------



## ilnikko (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> h. 8.30: sveglia
> 
> h.8.40 pompino
> 
> ...


Ore 11.00 ricovero ospedaliero


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

La mia giornata perfetta andare al mare con Ovidio in inverno ..poi il resto viene da se


----------



## brenin (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo! La perfezione non è di questo mondo.
> Diciamo quando è una buona giornata?
> Quasi sempre .
> Una mia amica rimane spesso sorpresa di come io rida di piccole rogne che mi capitano invece di usarle per alimentare scontentezza, come fanno altri.
> ...


Idem per me.... la giornata perfetta,anche per me,non esiste...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Idem per me.... la giornata perfetta,anche per me,non esiste...


Ho idea che stiamo per raggiungere la saggezza :mexican:


----------



## brenin (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che stiamo per raggiungere la saggezza :mexican:


Sarebbe molto bello.... così giovani e già saggi....


----------



## Piperita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Una buona notizia mi fa sempre piacere, ma quando spunta il sole per me è già una bella giornata, purtroppo sono meteoropatica


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo! La perfezione non è di questo mondo.
> Diciamo quando è una buona giornata?
> Quasi sempre .
> Una mia amica rimane spesso sorpresa di come io rida di piccole rogne che mi capitano invece di usarle per alimentare scontentezza, come fanno altri.
> ...


.
stessa cosa detta l'altro giorno , mi trovi d'accordo :up:, 
escludendo  qualcosina ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

h.18.33  pompino

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> h.18.33  pompino
> 
> Buscopann


Alé  sarai stanco :rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiosando la tempesta perfetta ...come vi immaginate o desiderate la vostra giornata perfetta?


La giornata perfetta: da solo.. Tutto il giorno, in luogo solitario, meglio se in riva al mare, a passeggiare..
Senza rotture di coglioni (leggasi donne)..

Nulla di personale 

Ma quando ce vo ce vo..

Ed è anche vero che la perfezione annoia.. E 2 giornate perfette di fila già sarebbero troppe


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiosando la tempesta perfetta ...come vi immaginate o desiderate la vostra giornata perfetta?


La giornata perfetta...è quando mi sento fluire armonica fra dentro e fuori e viceversa...e a prescindere da ciò che mi accade intorno sono semplicemente stabile e serena...pronta ma non tesa, attiva ma non reattiva...attenta e lucida ma non in controllo...

che poi...è semplicemente quando mi sento parte di me...ecco, in quei giorni ho la netta sensazione di non aver bisogno di niente e nessuno...ma non nel modo in cui lo pensavo qualche anno fa, incazzata e in rivalsa..è quando mi sento padrona in Casa mia senza se e senza ma e anzichè scoprire i denti mi spunta un sorriso appena accennato ma pieno...

quel che accade fuori è molto, molto relativo a quel punto...e la perfezione che avevo in testa diventa come una battuta ironica su di me e su chi mi circonda


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La giornata perfetta: da solo.. Tutto il giorno, in luogo solitario, meglio se in riva al mare, a passeggiare..
> Senza rotture di coglioni (leggasi donne)..
> 
> Nulla di personale
> ...


  Sai qual è il problema ?
 Che un sacco di gente vuole una giornata perfetta così,  un po' come l'isola deserta 
 Quindi finisce che solo non ci resti 

 Sulle donne quoto, ora [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi uccide


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai qual è il problema ?
> Che un sacco di gente vuole una giornata perfetta così,  un po' come l'isola deserta
> Quindi finisce che solo non ci resti
> 
> Sulle donne quoto, ora @_Brunetta_ mi uccide


Oh Io tutte queste rompiballe non le conosco.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

h. 18.50...

Indovinate un pò? 

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> h. 18.50...
> 
> Indovinate un pò?
> 
> Buscopann



mmmmm....ci devo pensare....

pompino!!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mmmmm....ci devo pensare....
> 
> pompino!!!!!


Sono così prevedibile?! 

Ora si cena però.. Dopo il caffè però chiudiamo in bellezza :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono così prevedibile?!
> 
> Ora si cena però.. Dopo il caffè però chiudiamo in bellezza :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


nah...è solo culo, il mio intendo 

...in realtà hai raccontato la giornata perfetta di G. :rotfl::rotfl:...compreso il dopo caffè, il mio :carneval:


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2017)

Si ma oh, avete rotto i coglioni co tutti sti pompini.....

O siete marziani o siete fuori di testa. :carneval:

O siete marziani fuori di testa......


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma oh, avete rotto i coglioni co tutti sti pompini.....
> 
> O siete marziani o siete fuori di testa. :carneval:
> 
> O siete marziani fuori di testa......


Ciao 

stai meglio? 

Ho letto che capricciavi con l'influenza :carneval:

belli i pompini dai...


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stai meglio?
> 
> ...


Si va meglio, magari se qualcuna si fosse presa cura di me maggiormente sarei guarito anche prima..... 
Invece son tot. giorni che non si batte chiodo perciò la mia è tutta invidia, non so se mi spiego....


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si va meglio, magari se qualcuna si fosse presa cura di me maggiormente sarei guarito anche prima.....
> Invece son tot. giorni che non si batte chiodo perciò la mia è tutta invidia, non so se mi spiego....


...lamentoso :carneval:

c'è il week end....fai scorrere e prendi ispirazione...abbiamo prodotto, mentre tu poltrivi


----------

